# Licking Bum NONSTOP



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Have you considered spraying it with bitter apple? I had a dog that had an obsession with licking her leg and she actually licked it raw. Once I got it semi healed so that it wasn't an open wound, I sprayed it with bitter apple. She wore a bite not collar which made it hard for her to get to the area that she was licking but as soon as I took the collar off, I would spray the area with bitter apple and give her a bone or antler to chew on. It took a couple of months to redirect the behavior but she eventually did stop. A bite not collar is a little less invasive than a cone and may work as well.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah my vet advised me against the use of Atopica. I wouldnt use it for just a licking habit. The bitter apple spray may sting if its an open wound, maybe try to heal it, then apply it? Ive never had a dog do this, my current ones only do it when their anal glands need to be expressed.


----------



## M. K. Clinton (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, I don't believe I found your post and actually am glad to share my experience! My Tucker is 12 yrs. old and we spent years & way too much money to find out why he kept biting his tail. He was always raw and sore. We went to at least six different vets and got six different answers. Tucker lived in a cone for a long time and it did no good. He started licking his paws and anywhere that he could reach. He was a house dog and went out to walk/run. We gave him lots of toys, played with him and showered him with attention. Nothing I put on him fazed him. We moved him outside so he could run and chase squirrels with our Basset. In no time at all, his sores healed and he no longer licks. I guess he felt trapped inside. It breaks my heart not to have them inside all the time but he is so much healthier. I hope that this helps and maybe you & Rocket won't go through the worry & vet bills we endured!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure but I accidentally sprayed myself in the face with bitter apple, and I had a large cut from sheet metal on my cheek and it didn't hurt any more than water did, considering the developmental history of the product I doubt it has any inflammatory properties beyond that of tap water


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Has he been dewormed? Food issues could be the underlying problem. Something that I found works welll for skin irritations and infections is bathing the area with warm, strong brewed black tea, several times a day. If the area is not too sore to the touch, use the teabag as a compress for a minute or so at a time as well. Black tea is a natural antibacterial and has tanins in it that can help the healing process.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anal glands*

Did your vet check his Anal Glands? Do they need to be cleaned?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We had this issue with Hank when I changed his food. I actually changed to a 'sensitive' food that had fish protein and he started with the anus licking. I changed him back to his old food and it stopped. Maybe try a different protein source.


----------



## kczachor (Oct 26, 2012)

HI All - 

Thanks for all the advice. 

Since this dog was a rescue - when he came into the rescue (i am a volunteer there) he had a full vet check. Nothing came out of that visit. They took him back to the vet at a later point and checked his anal glands and they were empty - no issue there. I have checked his poop for worms, and I have seen nothing. 

Not sure about tapeworms....

I am going to try a product called Dermagic for hot spots and see how that works. I will also pick up the apple bitter as well. Even if I only put it around his butt on his fur until it is healed more - that will work. I will check the label about putting it on an open sore. 

A friend of mine suggested putting a t-shirt or boxers on him when the cone is off so he can't get to it. 

I did not give him the Atopica, I am going to try more natural methods first and go from there. I want to see if changing his food does anything. Most people I am talking to say that if this was really allergies - that it wouldn't manifest in just ONE PLACE - like his butt. 

I was thinking more too - and we go on walks every day, and I don't have the cone on. Not once has he tried to lick when we are out. His mind is obviously on the great outdoors and not his bum. So this makes me believe it is more behavioral then it is allergies.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

When pooping, does he get it out in one sitting or is he straining and walking from place to place?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck with finding relief for your pup. As for the Atopica, the rescue I volunteer with has several rescues & those adopted by volunteers who are using Atopica with great success. My allergy boy was infection & itch free for the first time after starting Atopica though the drug had to be stopped since he fell in the 1% that developed complications the most serious was the excess gum tissue that grew over his teeth. Had he not had the complication, he would still be on the drug. My vet and several other vets utilized by the rescue have had great success with the drug.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

kczachor said:


> HI All -
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> ...


With Hank's sensitivity to the fish it was only in one place...his butt.


----------



## kczachor (Oct 26, 2012)

He gets it all out in one sitting.


----------



## kczachor (Oct 26, 2012)

Update. His butt is looking much better. It is not super red anymore and I am able to go near his butt now without him snapping. I gave him a bath and was able to wash his butt with no issues. We have been on the atopica for 3 days now. I have been very strict with the cone and the diet. I did use the salve called dermagic which seemed to help. I did notice rocket scratching at his ears with his paws today. I was really hoping that this wasn't allergies but based on the results I'm having with the medications and the diet I'm guessing it is. I am worried about the costs associated with all of this. The atopica was 150.00 for 30 days  and the food coming in at $70 for a 17 lb bag was a shocker. For now I will stay the course and see where we are at in a few more days.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy to hear he's getting some relief. With the Atopica, my vet had us start out at a strong daily dose and then start tapering off (i.e. 1 pill every 3 days). Also, there was a frequent buyer program, you buy a certain number of boxes and then you get one for free. As for the cost, it sure is expensive, but when I started adding up the number of vet visits & medicine when he wasn't on it, it turned out to be cheaper.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

You might also try adding organic Apple Cider Vinegar to his food which will help with any allergies. Just search for "ACV" here on the forum.


----------



## kczachor (Oct 26, 2012)

HELP - not sure what to do now....

So - Rocket is done with the Simplicef and we are down to Prednisone every other day. He is still on the Atopica every day. I have been very strict about the cone and also the food (Royal Canin Hydrolized Protein). However - I have now noticed he is licking his paws, biting at his skin and itching his ears alot. His butt is looking better and I can now lift his tail up and look at it without him flipping out. Today - I took the cone off (since it has been 9 days straight of the cone). I was doing dishes and he was laying in the laundry room. I obviously was focused on my dishes and when I looked up he was licking his butt with a vengeance - I got him to stop and it was bleeding. The cone went back on. 

How is it still bothering him like this? I did some more research tonight and it seems that the Atopica is more for environmental allergies? Does anyone know much about Atopica? I am starting to think that maybe it is more of a food allergy. The royal canin food has grains in it - see the ingredients below:

Brewers rice, hydrolyzed soy protein, chicken fat, natural flavors, vegetable oil, sodium silico aluminate, dried beet pulp, monocalcium phosphate, calcium sulfate, salt, fish oil, fructooligosaccharides, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, choline chloride, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals (zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.

Could this be the problem? Rocket can't do grains? I am looking at switching his food to Great Life Grain Free to see if this will help....

Thoughts????


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Could be the soy that he is having problems with. It is the protein source in the Royal Canin diet. Did his former food have soy in it? Great Life grain free looks pretty good, perhaps try one with no chicken?


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I feel so badly for Rocket. Honestly, being on both Pred and Atopica should take care of the inflammation and itch he would be experiencing. He may in fact have a high intolerance to either rice or soy. Ruby did have food allergy testing so I know what to keep her away from. Unfortunately, there is not a dry food on the market she can tolerate, so she is on a raw diet. I hope you can find something that can give Rocket some immediate relief.


----------



## RunRouxRun (May 18, 2020)

Hello,

This post I obviously dated but I was wonder if you have had and success? We are in what seems to be a similar situation with our German shorthaired pointer. It has been going on for 3 years now. We've try meds, foods, steroids. Not long term fix... She seems to have flair ups ever few months.


----------

